# 3rd degree burns



## SANDYB42012 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a pt with 3rd degree burns tx general anes Xenograft applied to burns on face, chest, arms, hands, and legs. Dr didn't provide any measurements. Should I just code 15271 along with 3 hours of time?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2012)

you will need the measurements, or the best you can do is the minimal allowed by the code.  Is 3 hours documented?


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 19, 2012)

15271 has no time, so no you wouldn't bill that with 3 hours.  if you're talking about billing for the anesthesia services, then you shouldn't be using 15271 that way either, because that's a surgery code.  when billing anesthesia you should use the anesthesia code that corresponds to the primary procedure being performed.  for this case it would probably be 01952 and then 01953 if applicable.


----------

